# Well Boys



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well boys,

I traded my Glock in on a XD .40 high cap.:smt1099


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I shot my friend's XD.40, it was great!!!
Have fun with it!!!:smt023


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome RoadRnnr! Great choice in gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man!


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm waiting for Jeff to applaud you on the upgrade.....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome, my son, to the "ENLIGHTENED Dark Side"....










Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck avoiding number two... They're like Pringles.

Don't you need an XD40SC for carry now too? Actually buy the 9mm. 

That M&P is next... Feel the XD SA trigger, then the bucket-o-gravel M&P... Then the XD... Then the M&P...

You dropped the sponge. The gravel is next.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Congrats ...*

Let's see a pic. I did the same last month ... " unloaded " a Glock 21 for an XD45 Compact. And I'd do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*oh' by the way...*



Lucky7 said:


> I'm waiting for Jeff to applaud you on the upgrade.....


:anim_lol:


----------



## LOCKnLOAD (Jan 6, 2008)

*Nice!!*

I have an XD-40 and I am in love. 
I also have a V-16 Stainless. That gun will make anyone feel like a badass.
The XD-40 is a great choice for anyone. Probably the best gun out there, atleast I think!


----------



## Texaspoff (May 28, 2007)

I did the same thing, I recently replaced my G21SF with an XD-45 and I coundn't be more pleased. The XD IMO is a much improved polymer pistol design campared to the Glock. Th XD is with me all time on and off duty. Matter of fact it was so impressive, that my wife retired her G17 and now carries an XD-9 Bi-tone on duty. I love 'em










:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*smile*

:smt033 lets not be ugly:mrgreen:


----------

